

Getting a min-sustain job in Valley? - jayajay

Background: dropped science PhD, trying to leave east coast, going to Valley or Seattle. Not interested in a stable job yet. Need a temp mindless job or intern type thing which surrounds me with people in the startup&#x2F;tech industry. I don&#x27;t need a lot of money, just something to anchor me for the next 6 months.<p>Any obvious opportunities? Do many tech (web preferred, biotech appreciated) companies usually have minimal jobs not meant for upward mobility? I am focused on something of my own, i just need minimal sustain, and an employer that understands that.<p>I&#x27;d prefer not to take on something outside of tech in order to maximize my exposure to relevant networks.<p>Thanks. Please have a good Saturday night.
======
czbond
Freelance at a software or marketing shop in the area. They'll often take part
time work, especially if you have an expertise in a "hot" area. I would
personally just pick up the phone and call some consultancies and ask to speak
to the Director or VP Engineering, or even just ask for their email address.

~~~
jayajay
Do you have a couple examples of these consultancies? That would really help
me seed my search. Thanks a bunch for your response.

~~~
czbond
I don't know any in that area, I live in Dallas,TX. I would look at crunchbase
under "serivces", eg:

[https://www.crunchbase.com/category/services/d237b69050a3132...](https://www.crunchbase.com/category/services/d237b69050a31326264a134e13d66c31)

Look on Linkedin for profiles similar to
[https://www.linkedin.com/company/dialexa](https://www.linkedin.com/company/dialexa)
(Company in Dallas is ~ 50 employees as software consultants).

Also, check sites like angel.co and email some founders there.

I would peruse cybercoders.com and dice.com and ping some recruiters there as
a start mentioning that you're looking for part time work.

------
dopeboy
I'm actually thinking about making the transition out west too - we should
talk. PM me.

As far as cash goes, have you considered freelancing?

~~~
jayajay
Hey. I read your entire blog. I'd like to talk with you. We'll continue email
conversation from this point, as you request - expect an email! Btw, I was
pleasantly surprised by some of the stuff in your blog.

Edit: Are you familiar with the late Richard P. Feynman? He had some very
brilliant things to say about teaching that I think you'll find interesting.
You can find interviews on YouTube. He was one of the most creative physicists
of all time.

